# το τραγελαφικό, το γκροτέσκο και το κωμικοτραγικό



## UsualSuspect (Feb 3, 2012)

Πολλές φορές αυτά τα τρία μπορεί να αποδώσουν το ίδιο νόημα. Αυτό, ωστόσο, είναι η αχίλλειος πτέρνα! Το τραγελαφικό και ο τραγέλαφος (=άσχημο, αλλόκοτο, περίεργο) σιγά-σιγά ταυτίζεται με το γκροτέσκο (=κωμικό, αστείο λόγω εμφάνισης) και κατόπιν με το κωμικοτραγικό. Οι γραμμές είναι δυσδιάκριτες. Και το *γελ*, μέσα στο τρα*γέλ*αφος, παροδηγεί, δεν βοηθά καθόλου! Δείτε στο Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2012)

Πάνε αρκετά χρόνια που το _τραγελαφικό_ δεν είναι κυρίως το αλλόκοτο, αλλά το γελοίο. Νομίζω ωστόσο ότι οι περισσότεροι θεωρούμε ότι το τραγελαφικό είναι γελοίο επειδή αντιβαίνει σε κάθε λογική. Το αντιαισθητικό στοιχείο, την ασχήμια, την είχε πάντα κυρίως το _γκροτέσκο_, αφού πρέπει να παρακολουθεί τη σημασία της λέξης στα αγγλικά και τις ρομανικές γλώσσες.

Δες τώρα και πώς διαφέρουν τα λεξικά, τη μετατόπιση από το παράλογο προς το γελοίο:

*τραγελαφικός -ή -ό* : για κτ. που δεν έχει κάποια λογική εξήγηση ή συνέπεια: _Τραγελαφικό κατασκεύασμα. Τραγελαφική κατάσταση_. (ΛΚΝ) 

*τραγελαφικός -ή -ό* : κατά γελοίο τρόπο αφύσικος, αλλόκοτος: _Η απεργία των ταξί προκάλεσε μια ~ κατάσταση στους δρόμους_. (ΛΝΕΓ) 

*τραγελαφικός *(π.χ. ~ _κατάσταση_) γελοίος, κωμικοτραγικός, φαιδρός, ευτράπελος (ΛΣΑΝΕΓ)

*τραγελαφικός* grotesque, freakish, monstrous, absurd, ridiculous (Ε-Α Ρίζου)

*τραγελαφικός* ludicrous, absurd, tragicomic | chaotic (Ε-Α Φυτράκη)

*τραγελαφικός* (κατάσταση, εντύπωση, κατασκεύασμα) tragicomic, absurd, farcical, freakish (Ε-Α Κοραής)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 4, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Απλώς επισημαίνω ότι αν η λέξη ήταν _ελαφότραγος_, δεν νομίζω να είχε αυτή την διαδρομή.


----------

